# What If...



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

All these underground Artists became composers for mainstream Artists?

One interesting one I was thinking of would be Spears and Waits, I just hear her rocking a Temptation so hard.






The underground artists could still do their own thing though.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry...

Couldn't help it.






As far as your idea, it would be an interesting experiment, for sure.


----------

